# Re-wiring forklift motors etc



## modern_messiah (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi all,

I've been looking into do a ICE/EV conversion for a long time, but financial and physical restrictions (lack of space for a project car being the biggest) have limited me to day dreaming more than anything.

I'm still in no position to start any sort of work but am looking around to keep myself informed. Along with EVs, I have a minor interest in E-bikes. Now obviously the tech between EVs and E-Bikes are basically identical we're just looking at massively up-scaled power levels. Now over at some of the E-bike forums, they regularly buy motors, rip them apart and re-wire (star/delta phase wiring) and re-place magnets, install hall sensors etc.

My question is do people do this sort of thing for EV motors? Are there any threads here were some one has gone to that level of refurbishment? I guess you'd basically be buying the motor for the stator, rotor and housing, and then going to town on it.

I ask because I am interested in obtaining a second hand 3-phase motor (forklifts etc) and doing everything I can to improve the performance, even if this involves hand re-wiring the stator. Plenty of guides elsewhere, I just need to scale it up.

Could real benefits be had from doing a complete restoration like this on say a 2.2kW 3 phase motor?

I'm trying to keep in the loop but there is a fair chance I'm way out of it lol.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Cheers,

- Matt


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

There have been a couple of rewind threads. Miz did it here: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/1930-model-roadster-build-59659p66.html He details more over here: http://ivanbennett.com/forum/


----------



## modern_messiah (Dec 8, 2010)

major said:


> There have been a couple of rewind threads. Miz did it here: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/1930-model-roadster-build-59659p66.html He details more over here: http://ivanbennett.com/forum/


Awesome links! Thank you. I have some research to do


----------

